# Why uber shares surge $$$ with drivers?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You all agreed to drive for whatever the **** your city's current rate is.

Why uber even shares that surge money with you?
You would still drive if they didn't share.


----------



## Lal (Mar 16, 2015)

Bec then noone would drive ever lol


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

puber said:


> You all agreed to drive for whatever the **** your city's current rate is.
> 
> Why uber even shares that surge money with you?
> You would still drive if they didn't share.


Uber agrees to share 80/20, do you suggest they should just f* people over, or are you just pointing out the fact that Uber has the upper hand?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Uber agrees to share 80/20, do you suggest they should just f* people over, or are you just pointing out the fact that Uber has the upper hand?


Last time i updated the rates, there was no mention of 20/80 split.
Just the rates you were happy to work for


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

puber said:


> Last time i updated the rates, there was no mention of 20/80 split.
> Just the rates you were happy to work for


True, but the rate people work for is 20% less due to Uber's cut. So why should Uber take the entire surge? If Uber didn't want to give an incentive, then why even bother with a surge?


----------



## Lal (Mar 16, 2015)

We have a contract in place


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It's the rare surge rates that plump my weekly pay up. I look at the bottom line. It's about how much I make at the end of the week. Surge rates let pax who can wait out a surge pay overall lower rates than if we have to boost rates to retain drivers without surges.


----------

